#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 【守護海洋】打開鮪魚罐頭的殘酷秘密

## 斯冰菊

原來鮪魚罐頭裡面，竟然藏著這麼驚天動地的祕密！！！ :wuffer_omg: 且讓鯊魚先生為各位友獸來講解！！！

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2K8WQPRahE

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

這個影片宣導真的很棒~其實以前就蠻疑惑,常看到一些節目在播放捕魚畫面時,時常用大網子抓起一堆...不同種的魚,偶爾也會捕到鯊魚
不過通常被誤抓的多多少少都有受傷,之後在丟回海裡...[然後下次又被捕!?],對魚來說是種折磨....

----------


## 陸合巡

這樣一直反複被抓和放走根本是虐待啊...折騰一次就算了可能還來好幾次，
哪條魚可以接二連三的從魚網中被放走的?說不定被抓一次就沒那個命回來了...
原本就不喜歡吃魚了，一想到被放在廚房裡那些小小的罐頭可能還裝著那些
魚被虐待的怨念就變得更不喜歡了...不過影片裡提到的一支釣難道就不會去
釣到不對的魚嗎?

----------


## 斯冰菊

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vWqeatMPKM

今天的海洋影片一樣是由綠色和平組織所拍攝，題目是《人工集魚器的真相》，敬請各位友獸欣賞並有所體悟。

----------


## 狼の寂

感覺這些魚都好可憐OAQ
這種捕魚方法實在是太不人道了!!
傷害無辜的魚和其它的動物，而且還有大量的小魚被捕獲...
目前許多魚類的數量都因為人類的過度捕撈而數量急遽削減

再這樣下去後果不堪設想呀!

人類實在是太貪婪了!

咱真是為了地球的將來感到擔憂吶!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      可能真是本狼今年生肖是本命年犯太歲的緣故，昨天中午本狼不慎將水打翻，鍵盤進水後功能失靈，拿去陽台曬乾，本狼現在位於學校圖書館發表此文。

      這部影片揭露了魚群即將枯竭的生態隱憂與隨之而來之全球浩劫，未來倘若還有人類，他們真能僥倖昧著毀壞地球的良心食用魚膠囊補充DHA和蛋白質嗎？




                                                                                                      北極凍狼    斯冰菊    痛心疾首

                                                                                                           狼版12年7月23日    14:20

----------

